# Gentoo startet nicht (Kein Login-Terminal) [solved]

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

wie schon im Titel erwähnt kommt bei mir kein Login-Terminal.

wenn ich den Rechner einschalte bleibt er nach:

```
init: Entering runlevel: 3

...

Service hald started
```

einfach stehen, und zeigt mir einen blinkenden Cursor.

Ich kann mich nicht anmelden, und auch auf den anderen konsolen sieht man nur den blinkenden Cursor.

LG Roland

----------

## firefly

wie sieht deine /etc/inittab aus?

Kann es sein, dass du entweder alle Zeilen zwischen den Kommentaren "TERMINAL" und "SERIAL CONSOLES" auskommentiert hast?

Oder dass das in den nicht auskommentierten Zeilen angegebene Program nicht installiert ist?

z.b. bei mir sind nach "TERMINAL" 2 Zeilen nicht auskommentiert:

 *Quote:*   

> c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux
> 
> c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 

und das dort angegeben Program (agetty) ist vorhanden.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Wie mach ich das jetzt?

Ich starte mit backtrack, geh in die konsole und geh mit 

```
chroot /dev/sda3
```

und schau die Dateien an?

LG Roland

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Geh mal beim Booten und in Grub und wähl die Zeile aus die du immer bootest. Da drückste dann 'e', dann wählst du die Zeile aus in der kernel= steht. Da drückst du dann wieder 'e'. Jetzt mim Cursor nach ganz hinten gehen und softlevel=single hin schreiben. Da gehste dann mit ESC wieder raus und drückst dann 'b' zum booten.

Bekommst du dann nen login? Wenn ja dann musste nicht immer chrooten. Da kannste dann mal ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen.

Was hast du gemacht bevor er nicht mehr gebootet hat?

Sebastian

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, hab das Notebook gerade nicht in Reichweite, ich werds heut Abend testen.

Zu den Dingen die ich davor gemacht habe:

Awesome installiert

.xinitrc geändert

rc-update del xdm

und dann diesen Thread aufgemacht, weils in den alten nicht mehr passte.

Wer selbst nachlesen will hier: (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-845826-highlight-.html)

LG Roland

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Sollte es nicht reichen, einfach während dem Init-Prozess (allerdings noch vor "init: Entering runlevel: 3") "i" zu drücken (interactive mode)?

Dann sollte man bei jedem Dienst gefragt werden, ob man ihn starten möchte oder nicht. So kann man dann herausfinden, welcher Dienst eventuell hängen bleibt.

Denn irgendwie glaube ich nicht daran, dass NUR hald im runlevel 3 gestartet wird  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ja, das ... symbolisiert meine Schreibfaulheit, ich tipp am abend alles rein.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, 

also wenn ich boote ohne was zu ändern steht da folgendes

```
INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

Service syslog-ng starting

Service cupsd starting

Service netmount starting

Service vixie-cron starting

Service hald starting

Service local starting

Service samba starting

Service netmount starting

Service syslog-ng starting

Service vixie-cron starting

Service cupsd starting

Service hald starting
```

ich wiederhol mich nicht, das steht 1:1 so dort.

Der Rest kommt morgen.

LG Roland

PS: revdep-rebuild macht man wie?

----------

## ScytheMan

ich würde per chroot ins system gehen. 

dort mal revdep-rebuild eingeben, das durchlaufen lassen.

wenn du dabei bist, nimm ein emerge --info mit und poste das hier im forum.

der output von dmesg wär auch interessant.

wenns gar nicht geht bzw. allzulange dauert und das system nicht allzu alt ist, empfehl ich ne neuinstall.

----------

## firefly

wenn du eh per chroot ins system gehst, dann könntest du ja mal den inhalt der /etc/inittab hier posten

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich werd mich an die Neuinstallation wagen.

In ca. 3 Wochen haben wir Herbstferien, da ist dann wieder Zeit für sowas.

Braucht trotzdem noch jemand irgendwelche Dateien zur analyse?

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> ich werd mich an die Neuinstallation wagen. 

  Ich würde doch wenigstens noch mal versuchen das System zu reparieren, denn vermutlich ist es doch nur ne Kleinigkeit. Und zudem lernt man aus gelösten Fehlern und kann sie in der Zukunft evtl. gar vermeiden ;)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> also wenn ich boote ohne was zu ändern steht da folgendes
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das sieht so aus als wenn du Dienste auf "parallel starten" gesetzt hat in der /etc/rc.conf.

Vielleicht ne doofe Frage aber kommt der Fehler auch  wenn du  das Parallelestarten deaktivierst?

Mfg

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass etwas mit der "getty" nicht stimmt. Nimm doch mal statt einer "agetty" eine "mingetty". Alles einzurichten über eine chroot-Umgebung. Vorher aber durchaus mal den Tipp mit dem Deaktivieren der Parallel-Starts testen. Ein Versuch ist es Wert.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich teil das jetzt der einfachheit (und lesbarkeit) halber in mehrere Posts auf.

Als Basis: Ich hab jetzt mit "softlevel=single" gebootet. Nicht gechrootet.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das revdep-rebuild war nach ungefähr einer halben Stunde fertig.

Das ist der Output:

```
 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated net w_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 84% ]  *  broken /usr/lib/sunbird/components/libmozgnome.so (requires libbono

bo-2.so.0

libbonobo-activation.so.4

libgnome-2.so.0

libxpcom.so)

[ 90% ]  *   broken /usr/local/lib/opera/liboperakde4.so (requires libQtGui.so.4

libkdecore.so.5

libkdeui.so.5

libkio.so.5)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib/sunbird/components/libmozgnome.so not owned by any package is b

roken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/sunbird/components/libmozgnome.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/opera/liboperakde4.so not owned by any package is broken 

!!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/opera/liboperakde4.so -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr
```

die Files: 1_files.rr, w_ldpath.rr, 3_broken.rr, 4_raw.rr und 4_owners.rr hab ich nicht gefunden. (Sind das Dateien im System?)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@ScytheMan

Hier ist der Output von emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N450_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 27 Aug 2010 12:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus doc dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpg lock modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd thunar unicode winbind x86 xcb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@firefly

Hier ist der Output der /etc/inittab:

```
#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Mike Frysinger, <vapier@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Robin H. Johnson, <robbat2@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab-2.87,v 1.1 2010/01/08 16:55:07 williamh Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhp

l1:1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot -dk

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# new-style single-user

su0:S:wait:/sbin/rc single

su1:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh
```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich würde doch wenigstens noch mal versuchen das System zu reparieren, denn vermutlich ist es doch nur ne Kleinigkeit. Und zudem lernt man aus gelösten Fehlern und kann sie in der Zukunft evtl. gar vermeiden 

 

Da hast du recht, aber ich glaub auch dass ich beim Neu aufsetzen noch mehr von der Materie lerne.

@root_tux_linux

Ja ich hab das damals auf parallel starten gesetzt, aber in der /etc/rc.conf find ich dazu nix, wo war denn das genau?

@strangerthandreams

Wie richte ich das ein? Was muss ich da machen?

Edit:

Ich hab ihn jetzt neugestartet: Es treten weiterhin die oben beschriebenen Fehler auf  :Sad: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Auch wenn ich das vorher falsch verstanden habe und dachte, dass nur ein Dienst starten würde, so wäre mein Vorschlag evtl. noch einen Versuch wert  :Wink: 

Wenn du beim Start des Runlevel 3 ("init: Entering runlevel: 3 ") die Taste "i" drückst, geht init in einen "interaktiven" Boot-Modus. Das heißt, dass du bei jedem einzelnen Dienst gefragt wird, ob er starten soll oder nicht.

Da er anscheinend bei hald hängen bleibt, kannst du ja mal versuchen, diesen zu überspringen.

Was mir noch auffiel: Die Dienste scheinen doppelt gestartet zu werden? Zumindest tauchen alle Dienste, bis auf local und samba, zwei mal auf... Oder liegt das am parallel startup (die Einstellung findest du übrigens in der /etc/conf.d/rc )?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ok, ich hab grad gesehen dass ich mich da beim ersten mal verschrieben hab, ich hab immer starting statt ab und zu auch mal started geschrieben. So schaut es wirklich aus:

```
INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

Service syslog-ng starting

Service cupsd starting

Service hald starting

Service netmount starting

Service samba starting

Service local starting

Service vixie-cron starting

Service netmount started

Service syslog-ng started

Service cupsd started

Service started
```

Ah so wenn die Datei in /etc/conf.d/rc liegt findet man unter /etc/rc.conf nix^^

Hab jetzt Variable: RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP auf "no" gesetzt und neu gebootet.

Ergebnis: Er bleibt bei

```
* samba -> start: smbd ... hängen
```

Hab dann neugebootet und mit "i" alle Dienste einzeln gestartet.

Es ist nicht hald. Der hat funktioniert

Ich hab einfach den samba dienst übersprungen.

Anschließend hatte ich meine Login-Konsole.

Und mit startx bekomm ich XFCE4 zum Laufen. (ich hab den login manager ausgeschaltet)

Um jetzt etwaigen Mitlesern zu helfen und den Thread als [solved] zu kennzeichnen möchte ich das mit dem Samba Dienst jetzt noch reparieren.

Ich werde aber trotzdem eine Neuinstallation durchführen, da ich mich jetzt glaub ich einigermaßen in Gentoo zurechtfinde (bin gerade am lesen aller Verfügbaren Dokumentationen, How-Tos, und FAQs die ich am Gentoo.org Server gefunden hab.). Das möchte ich mit der Neuinstallation festigen, und außerdem alles noch mal von vorne genau auf meine Wünsche anpassen. Bis jetzt hab ich eher Wert darauf gelegt, zu sehen was, wie funktioniert und zu schauen, was mir am besten gefällt (Programme, Oberflächen).

PS: Was mach ich jetzt mit dem Samba-dienst?

LG Roland

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

den samba dienst schmeißt du aus dem runlevel raus.

rc-update del samba

Das brauchst du nicht, es seiden du willst einen Samba Server aufsetzen. Das kannst du aber auch später machen. Der wird hängen weil der keine gescheite smb.conf hat.

Sebastian

----------

## disi

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Geh mal beim Booten und in Grub und wähl die Zeile aus die du immer bootest. Da drückste dann 'e', dann wählst du die Zeile aus in der kernel= steht. Da drückst du dann wieder 'e'. Jetzt mim Cursor nach ganz hinten gehen und softlevel=single hin schreiben. Da gehste dann mit ESC wieder raus und drückst dann 'b' zum booten.
> 
> Bekommst du dann nen login? Wenn ja dann musste nicht immer chrooten. Da kannste dann mal ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen.
> ...

 

Oder eben hinten anhaengen init=/bin/bash

Dann bootet er direkt in Bash und du kannst das root remounten mit:

```
mount -o rw remount /
```

So mache ich das immer, wenn ich mal fix etwas aendern moechte und voellig ohne Dienste starte.

Vielleicht fehlt ihm/ihr auch /bin/bash oder /sbin/agetty?

----------

## firefly

 *disi wrote:*   

>  *Hollowman wrote:*   Hi
> 
> Geh mal beim Booten und in Grub und wähl die Zeile aus die du immer bootest. Da drückste dann 'e', dann wählst du die Zeile aus in der kernel= steht. Da drückst du dann wieder 'e'. Jetzt mim Cursor nach ganz hinten gehen und softlevel=single hin schreiben. Da gehste dann mit ESC wieder raus und drückst dann 'b' zum booten.
> 
> Bekommst du dann nen login? Wenn ja dann musste nicht immer chrooten. Da kannste dann mal ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen.
> ...

 

letzte posts nicht gelesen? Das problem war, dass der samba diesnt beim starten hing und somit der boot-prozess nicht weiterging.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, danke für eure Hilfe, ich habe Samba in rc-update entfernt und jetzt startet er wieder normal.

LG Roland

----------

